# 2016 Adventure Cross



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Nov 2015)

Anyone riding the series? In particular Galloway Gallop

http://bookmyride.ipcshop.co.uk/shop/adventure-x


----------



## dan_bo (22 Nov 2015)

Thanks for that. Interesting stuff.


----------



## outlash (22 Nov 2015)

I'm hoping to do this: http://velomorpha.cc/white-chalk-hills-ultracross-2015/


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Nov 2015)

So much mainland potential, all too cost prohibitive for me


----------



## LocalLad (22 Nov 2015)

Looks good.fancy joining one of them, just need to work out where I'll be living by next year


----------



## rideswithmoobs (1 Jul 2016)

I'm hoping to do the Lakeland monster, if I decide to go CX and buy a Whyte Saxon cross or a Dolan Multi.


----------



## Rallybiker (29 Oct 2016)

I'm looking at doing most of the series next year after having a go at this years Grizedale Grizzly. The feeds are really good, as is the organisation and signage!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Oct 2016)

Still on my to-do list. I signed up for the Galloway one but financial situation changed meaning I couldn't go.


----------



## Rallybiker (6 Nov 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Still on my to-do list. I signed up for the Galloway one but financial situation changed meaning I couldn't go.


I've entered the Moors and Shores and I'm 60:40 for using my gravel bike as opposed to my 29er at this stage. The Peak Pioneer looks a good one. The Grizedale Grizzly seems to have disappeared from the series for some reason??


----------



## DavidD (20 Dec 2016)

Just talking about this today as the Galloway gallop is just down the road from home. Thinking on applying for it.


----------

